# Jamestown



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone from jamestown that would like to hunt with me this weekend give me a PM I am a NR im sorry but i cant find birds i put on 200 miles today and saw a few but i want someone to hunt with. my buddy cant hunt till saturday. if anyone wanna hunt let me know im ready to feild hunt i have 2 ground blinds my truck, dozen and a half full body geese and 1 dozen shell mallards with lucky duck. please help. thanks.

Brian


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have fun getting on land, so people are letting people on but alot of them aren't letting people on now.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have private land to go on but there are no birds. wait one field had 50 geese on it or so but thats it. I just want someone to go with.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

ANYONE WANNA HUNT ???????


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll hunt with you.

When you get back. :wink:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

God? Its me.... Chris.... I know that i have said and done some stupid things in my short life.....but please, please, help me keep my mouth shut on this one. :homer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Good job Lille. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> God? Its me.... Chris.... I know that i have said and done some stupid things in my short life.....but please, please, help me keep my mouth shut on this one. :homer:


Quite possibly the funniest thing I've read on here in a long time.. :lol: :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Have fun getting on land, so people are letting people on but alot of them aren't letting people on now.


It wasn't that hard last weekend.... Finding birds that would pattern/decoy easily was another story.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Have fun getting on land, so people are letting people on but alot of them aren't letting people on now.


Huh? Land access wont be an issue at all....Just have to get to know the area and landowners.

Good Luck Hunting


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ya if you just talk to the people around there you can hunt almost anything. Just watch out for those people who dont let anyone hunt on it and they hardly hunt it at all.


----------

